# Swype



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

No swype on miui?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what your asking, you can't get it installed?


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm using it right now

Gettin crazy with the Cheese Wiz.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

i cant find it anywere


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Beta.swype.com


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Beta.swype.com


Thank you I got it now


----------

